

Ask HN: How do tech firms manage their cryptographic keys? - hasker

I study computer security at the PhD level and have an interest in key management.  In the recent news we have noticed how poorly protected some private keys remain.  Crackers have stolen Certificate Authority private keys and bitcoin wallets.
======
JoachimSchipper
Hardware security modules, dedicated airgapped boxes, smart cards, etc - there
are lots of solutions (and you now have something to Google). You'll get
better answers if you ask more specific questions, and Google is probably a
better tool than HN.

